
Ask HN: What do you watch when you're stuck (in a loop)? - andrewfromx
When I need creative inspiration I&#x27;ve been watching this video over and over. It helps that it&#x27;s short and loops:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;nqOOA3G.gifv<p>After a few viewings I come back to programming problem and usually have a new creative solution.
======
mindcrime
I don't watch anything specific in response to being "stuck", but a lot of
times when I'm coding and want something in the background for stimulation and
to occupy idle moments, I'll put a movie on with the sound turned down real
low. I like to use something I know so well that I can practically recite the
dialogue, so I am not going to actually get interested in what's going on,
since I already know it so well. So usually, that turns out to be _The
Matrix_. Occasionally it's _The Social Network_ , _Tron:Legacy_ , _Hackers_ ,
or _Inception_. Something about having those going seems to help inspire me on
some level.

~~~
SyneRyder
I used to put The Social Network on in the background as well. Pi is another,
but I also like Million Dollar Traders [1]. It's a great documentary, but it
also provides a good office / working ambience.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6ciY8u04Kk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6ciY8u04Kk)

